# What Your Kids Are Going To Do?



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

My kids are under 2 and I am trying to put away enough money for their future education.

However, at the same time, I have seen these articles predicting that in 20 yrs time, more than 50% of todays jobs will have been either partially impacted or totally eliminated by technology, software and robotics. And its not just limited to lower skilled jobs, professions such as medicine and law also will be impacted. 3d printing is obviously a game changer for a lot of manufacturing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2lDmF8ZShI

I can't help but think its going to be very different than we can imagine and a lot of people will be run over by the progress.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

My boys are 12 and 10. I tell them that they will have to get a job that (a) only a limited number of people know how to do and (b) requires you to be here physically (as opposed to offshore). Examples could be a plumber, electrician, vet or on-site IT tech. Any job that can be done from home is at risk, in my opinion, to being set overseas.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to think trades would be a safe place too, until I saw this.

http://www.businessinsider.com/3d-printer-builds-house-in-24-hours-2014-1

Now I think that resource extraction and mechanical engineering are the only safe places, however, those industries also rely heavily on mechanization and less and less labour.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is something that has only become a concern for me within the last decade.........I never had kids, and now, thanks to my wife, I have three granddaughters who've known me all their lives......9, 6 and 2.......and we wonder which direction we can try and influence them into taking.

Whatever it is, say design of robotics/machinery, one thing is for certain....it's going to be very competitive.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd say be flexible and keep an eye on what's happening.


The prediction when I was starting high school over twenty five years ago was that computers and robots were going to mean no more admin assistants, few jobs and for the glass half full types, a life of leisure.

Compared to the dire predictions, today I see lots of people sitting in front of computers doing accounting, assisting executives, implementing/changing/managing computer systems or applications etc. etc.


[ ... did I mention that life was going to be paperless quite a while ago? ]

... so yes, there will be changes but so far, it's no where near as quick or without spin offs ...


Cheers


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Fwiw ... "Economist Andrew McAfee suggests that, yes, probably, droids will take our jobs -- or at least the kinds of jobs we know now. In this far-seeing talk, he thinks through what future jobs might look like, and how to educate coming generations to hold them." ... http://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_mca...fee&utm_content=awesm-publisher&utm_campaign=


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm not a tradesman. But if I wasn't determined to follow my current career path, I probably would be. University has become the norm for so many. An undergraduate degree, while good education, does not hold the merit it once used to. Fewer and fewer people are pursuing trades, which make their services more inelastic. Technology is taking away a lot of jobs, but I would be quite impressed (and maybe afraid) if technology could replace the job of a plumber, electrician, or carpenter.

Today's situation:

Typical university undergraduate: 4 year time investment, average ~$25k student debt, and average starting salary ~$35k-$40k if one can find a job (I know this can vary widely between cities, job types, and degrees, but it's a wide average)

Typical tradesman: 2-3 year time investment, average ~$10-15k student debt (plus tools for some), and average starting salary ~$30-$40k - jobs/apprenticeships lately have been relatively easy to find

The earnings potential for a lot of trades today are just as high or higher than a lot of white-collar jobs.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know what they'll do as their profession, but they will know how to code. And I'm not saying they need to be programmers for their careers. But coding is already so important to understanding the world around you, and is extremely helpful for anyone with even a tiny entrepreneurial bone in their body.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the thing with trades is:If a couple are both educated(post secondary)and live/associate/parent along side the ''same''(neighborhood)chances are high they will not ''push'' their child to be a plumber(society does not seem to place a value on those who work with their hands)
I am in trades(ops are excellent and seems to be a glut of demand)but that likely does not matter.
It is the same as a ''blue'' collar kid going post sec(odds/chances/nature/nuture ect)as it is the other way.
That is the issue at the fore-front likely(more so in a finance center like T.O ect)
Trades are not a easy ''default'' either.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Engineering. Someone has to design and implement all of these technologies that will put everyone out of work.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Salt Spring Island, circa 1993, my late wife & I were putting in an additional bathroom........the plumber we dealt with sent one of his guys over....green hair, the lot.......young kid. Said that everyone in his cohort wanted office jobs and clean hands.... said that he figured plumbing was low tech and would always be in demand....(plus he was making a good living)......extremely prescient, as it appears to be turning out.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Get them into government jobs. Federal if possible. They will always be the most secure, best paid, best working conditions, best pension etc etc. no matter what happens.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Anything in the medical profession. Doctor, dentist, pharmacist, nurse, etc. Good pay, high demand, not likely to be outsourced.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully my kids will learn about passive income and can choose to do whatever they want to do. At least that's what I've been teaching them to do.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

+1^ Whatever they want when they're about 40, based on current projections.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> +1^ Whatever they want when they're about 40, based on current projections.


I guess I should have clarified. What are you kids going to do for money, assuming its still around?

Seems to me that 3D house printer could incorporate the plumbing right in the walls as it builds up the structure. And I would say carpenter would be one of the first trades to be affected when people can just print up their own furniture.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

rikk said:


> Fwiw ... "Economist Andrew McAfee suggests that, yes, probably, droids will take our jobs -- or at least the kinds of jobs we know now. In this far-seeing talk, he thinks through what future jobs might look like, and how to educate coming generations to hold them." ... http://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_mca...fee&utm_content=awesm-publisher&utm_campaign=


+1 (But he's more optimistic than my wife & I are.)


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

As much as things changed in my work life over forty years jobs were still in demand despite futurist predictions. 

My son just finished a trade program and is working making more than he ever did before the program.

My daughter is studying for paralegal, I can see her just going on to lawyer.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

tygrus said:


> My kids are under 2 and I am trying to put away enough money for their future education.
> 
> However, at the same time, I have seen these articles predicting that in 20 yrs time, more than 50% of todays jobs will have been either partially impacted or totally eliminated by technology, software and robotics. And its not just limited to lower skilled jobs, professions such as medicine and law also will be impacted. 3d printing is obviously a game changer for a lot of manufacturing.
> 
> ...


If you can predict where the economy is going to be in 20-years with that sort of accuracy, they won't need to work. Best bet: Let them worry about it.


----------



## newtothegame (Jan 2, 2014)

*45127*

I think it will be tough. I drive by an elementary school, and see the kids laughing and playing. I'm thinking, "enjoy it while it lasts, kids."

I never did want children, and neither did my ex-wife, so luckily I don't have to worry about what future lies ahead for them.

I'll echo what other posters have stated. If the kids are smart, some sort of professional degree would probably be a good bet.

For "regular" people (which I am one), trades would be the way to go. Cannot outsource a plumber.

It's tough though. The Uni's are cranking out grads at a high rate. It is imperative that one finds out first if there is a job waiting for them before they even sign up for a class.

I am also of the mindset that you have to somewhat like your work, because no amount of $$$ will make a job any less miserable if you hate it. Some people are not meant to be Lawyers, just as some people are not meant to be Electricians. I believe it is important to first find out what you _like_ to do, and then attempt to build training around that field to maximize income and job prospects.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

I won't care what they end up doing career wise, it's what their first few jobs are that matter to me. Those jobs set a precedent in their working capabilities.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in trades(uncle and cousins are framing carpenter's and i housed framed out of high school)
Carpentry is really not something you just throw a dart @ after school imo.
It is a very specific person that gravitates towards it(and it is certainly not for the money,one of the lowest paid trades and also physically demanding)
It's almost like thinking about being a farmer/or even a iron worker ect.(a lot of trades are in the blood line)You will usually find a concentration in fathers bloodlines.
It's really a certain ''breed'' of people,you also have to be a tough s.o.b
I don't see a carpenter being replaced by robots anytime soon(so many different fields in the trade)It is FAR from glamorous lol
It's a bit of a different trade than plumber/electrician ect


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

"Try to keep them in school" was the best advice I was ever given as a parent.

Try as we might...........it didn't work out though............as parental "guidance" rarely does.

So, he decided for himself, quit school and joined the trades. 

We weren't happy...........but what can you do?

As he said to me once........."It's my life and I will decide".

A lot of kids get like that, I have learned. It is called "independence".

If a parent can keep the kids in school...........half the battle is won.

Beyond that.........the decision is all theirs.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

My dad told me the same thing sags(he built homes for a living and before that was a drywall contractor)
Trades get identified in the media because of the demand/pay ect(instead of a arts degree or mindless university ect)
Sometimes i think people forget(or maybe they don't)that it is not a easy road!
I wish i could turn back the clock and tell my 16 yr old self to pay attention!get a mba or business degree,that's the way it is though!
Though i knew better!
Post secondary is by far the better/superior choice than a trade(trades are not bad early on,but when you start getting older,mid 30's even +)you start to realize if you can do it for another 25 yrs.
That is half the reason i am hanging out on a investment board.(don't hate what i do but i am a realist and know i got make damn sure i don't have a belt on my hip @ 50)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You are right on the button.

All trades are not created equal of course. A diesel mechanic may be more valued than a flooring installer and command a higher pay, for example.

As one gets older, some of the trades can be very hard on the body, that's for sure. Others.........not so much.

One thing is pretty well certain though. In most trades, people have to be "good with their hands". A person who isn't........would find it difficult.

I think people find their own path, and not many of us are living the dream we had as kids........or doing the work we thought we would be.

Doors open.......and we walk through or we don't. Opportunity can be as important as the education.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I loaded up on some dow stocks in mid 2011(it was a good choice,so far....)
I felt like that was a door screaming @ me(nearly everything is up 30/40%+ now)
Hoping it pays off and 20 yrs from now(i will be early/mid 50's)I will look back and be glad i plunged when i did.
Sags,about the trades,there is management and organizing trades,estimation,selling,even full-time ''light'' service call work(which still pays well ect.
It is just important one is making sure to transition off the tools(any trade really)
I am slow right now(by choice somewhat)small family company(with my father)it's good when it is good and can be the shits but i guess that is what it is like in every job.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My son has been installing fencing in the -20 degree temperature.

I feel sorry for him, as I always worked in a nice clean warehouse with a cafeteria, washrooms and heat.

But he says, he doesn't mind the cold because he can dress for it. He hates the scorching heat.......because there is no escape.

He is a tougher lad than I was, I guess.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I am the opposite,i hate the cold(live i wpg)tools/equipment don't work well,days are shorter,jobs are priced out the same,traffic delays,crew's attendance is lower ect ect.
My body moves better in heat and high 20's/+30 never bother me(drink fluids)To be fair i don't do much of the work anymore(manage)but life is so much easy(my mood is elevated also,sometimes i think i might have slight S.A.D---lack of sunlight/vit d.
I hope things work out for your son,sure they will---there is always work out there,your not going to get rich(not many do anyways) but you can earn a good living,like you say though not for everyone.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

My son teaches senior high in Calgary (just got the job this year). My daughter works with abused women in Ft. Mac full time and works with her significant other in their two businesses in Ft. Mac

I have no doubt that they will be doing different things in different places 20 years or less from now.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Without SALES people the world would stop turning. Literally every single product you touch or service you use was negotiated between a salesperson and a company. Every transport truck, train and cargo ship is filled with products that were sold by someone who chose a career in sales.

Benefits of a career in sales include:

An income usually directly correlated to your performance. I've heard it said by many clients that after very senior management the next highest paid employees are top salespeople.

Job security is far higher than an average employee (if you are good at what you do). In an economic downturn the last thing a company will do is lay off their sales people (although they may use that as an excuse to cut the weak performers just like any other department).

Better than average work-life balance. Not tied to a desk give you the opportunity to do the odd personal task during the day (usually repaid to the employer by lots of after hours admin work). Most salespeople avoid the brutal prime commuting hours and try to set appointments with clients at times that help avoid sitting in traffic. Some fun travel - I've been to some amazing places on reward trips over the past 15 years.

I could go on. Not for everyone and truly great salespeople are few and far between but it's a great career and I don't see technology really changing it much in the future.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 22, 2013)

I often look at my young sons and wonder, "what are you going to do". I'm a journeyman plumber/gas fitter who does commercial work. The trades have come a long way over the years, less alcoholics and smokers now to. With Plumbing I think the comming years you will see the trade split up and have different titles of plumbers. I choose the more specialist area when I started, example boiler rooms,geothermal ,hvac piping, heating/cooling hydronic systems. Working over the years along side 30+ year veteran tradesmen. Where as a house plumber is very less specialist in his field and often 2 year apprentices are by themselves plumbing houses. The service side plumber who is also into the controls/electrical side of equipment can do pretty well also. The biggest thing I see is just not enough smart hard working people who want responsibility getting into the trade. Since I started plumbing 11 years ago at age 17, I have probably worked with 150-200 plumbers. Of those I would say there is maybe 20 who are smart hard working "tradesmen". I believe these kind of people will always have a job and the money seems to follow suit. You don't just put a add out and get a veteran commercial plumbing foreman, that's forsure. There Definetly is better paying careers out there, but 80-85K a year with a company truck, in your own bed every night working 7am-3pm, is a starting point.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

A few things I'll suggest / encourage / help with (that aren't engineering or coding) are:

1) Business, sales, management - anything that involves leading, organizing, or advising people. Some low-level sales are being automated but otherwise the way people relate to others and decide what they do will always require communication between real people. Being able to do that well is likely to be increasingly rewarding as individual people can become more productive and the gains go to smaller groups.

2) Knowing how to manage, feed, and interpret results from the technology. Technology can easily replace muscles or putting numbers into a calculator. But some oversight can still help get better results and deal with the exceptions, just like when you get stuck in a phone tree that doesn't mention what you want so you hit 0 / * / # until you can talk to someone who will help. In some form this is likely to be necessary in a lot of situations for a long time.

Both of these are general skills. It helps if you have an idea of what's going on so you can decide if an option makes sense, but it doesn't require the same understanding that it takes to do the tasks yourself.

Because these will depend on a combination of experience and real-world skills that can't be demonstrated through a degree alone, more careers might end up being like certain areas today where people start with unpaid internships but have an expectation of a much higher income later if they do well. Others might be like commission-only sales where everything depends on performance.

Tyler Cowen's new book is an interesting analysis of this. I haven't figured out if I buy it all yet but it has a lot of great examples to refer to.

In the end I won't be making the decision though. Whatever they end up doing I will teach them about personal finance and investment so they don't give up control of their lives.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I for one look forward to the day I deal with a machine vs a salesperson.

Personally, I don't think people realize the impacts of this technology. I see floors of robots with only one or two people maintaining them. I see that IBM Watson machine being cloned all over the world and handling extreme amounts of data and making decisions for businesses.

Algorithms already do this on wall street and if people trust trading to machines, why won't they turn over some of their business making decisions to a machine. Way easier for a single manager to look at the data and make a decision than trying to convince dozens of other people of his decision which takes months sometimes years. They want to hook up that Watson as a first line medical attendant which will provide instant diagnosis from reams of health data about you and even do virtual house calls. Algos are already doing about 30% of lawyers work for them basically handling all paralegal duties. Even engineering will be impacted because these robots will be able to replicate each other.

The only things I see being spared are the basic factors of production. Food, fuel, energy, raw materials. These industries have already had their hollowing out period and unlikely to be impacted heavily until nanotechnology takes hold.

I think cheap recreation will be a growth industry.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

tygrus said:


> I for one look forward to the day I deal with a machine vs a salesperson.


Sounds like you've only dealt with bad salespeople. That's why good ones are worth so much.



tygrus said:


> The only things I see being spared are the basic factors of production. Food, fuel, energy, raw materials. These industries have already had their hollowing out period and unlikely to be impacted heavily until nanotechnology takes hold.
> 
> I think cheap recreation will be a growth industry.


You don't have to go back too far to find most labor going to subsistence agriculture. Now that it only takes a small portion of the population to produce a lot more, what do we all do with ourselves? It seems that there is always something, and it's not spending more time and energy on the basics.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"I for one look forward to the day I deal with a machine vs a salesperson."

You are an optimist. When that day comes you will be dealing with an algorithm designed by weasels to maximize profits. Probably the same people who design automated phone systems "your call is important to us.. just not important enough to answer".

For "algorithm designed to maximize profits" you can read "automatic screw job" if you like.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

There will still be jobs in at least two areas:

1) The creative / inventive / research class - artists, engineers, scientists, designers, data analysts, software developers, etc. Even with highly automated tools, you need good ideas and someone to execute them.

2) The service class - cleaning people, hairdressers, maintenance people, massage therapists. Some people will have money and be willing to pay for these services.

As for everything else, it's anybody's guess.

The good news is that living standards will go up in relation to incomes (just look at what poor people have today compared to past generations - smart phones, computers, widescreen TVs, cars, refrigerators, indoor plumbing). When automation destroys jobs, it often improves efficiency.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess this is a big topic at Davos this year. Maybe the elite are worried the unemployed masses will storm their castles.

http://www.businessinsider.com/erik-brynjolfsson-2014-1


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Unemployment isn't that high, even in the US. A bigger concern: Skynet.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Taraz said:


> Unemployment isn't that high, even in the US.


You mean the 'Official' version, or the real one?


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

In my view, idleness is dangerous. You can see the stats in places with high unemployment - crime is naturally higher. There are whole swaths of the 3rd world where people only earn a dollar a day and have no means but to make it just to their shanty porch and sit all day.

Some economists think this will free people up to become creative and pursue artistic and higher pursuits, but the truth is, more than half the world doesn't have the IQ for this and will likely turn violent if they are shut out of yet another opportunity. 

I actually predict there will be a massive back to the land movement because it will be the only way people will be able to support themselves. They won't be able to live in big cities with no income, so getting a little 10 acre place and and generating your own food and energy will be the cheapest way to live.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

tygrus said:


> I actually predict there will be a massive back to the land movement because it will be the only way people will be able to support themselves. They won't be able to live in big cities with no income, so getting a little 10 acre place and and generating your own food and energy will be the cheapest way to live.


Are you serious? Our video game playing, processed food eating, complain about working, no idea how to farm society going back to subsistence farming???

I won't even get into the other skill sets you need (electrical, engineering, construction, mechanical, etc.)...

People don't have a clue how to provide for themselves anymore...you want to see mass starvation and chaos.

Worth a good chuckle though...


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I am absolutely serious. What are the 25% or more unemployed people going to do in the cities? Just go on the public dole and cause crime and vice problems. I totally see the govt starting another settler incentive giving away cheap land and setting up people to at least provide for themselves. 

I wouldn't call it subsistence farming, I would call it more independent living. A garden with some cold storage, some solar panels and clean water and you can survive, maybe not thrive.

Otherwise the only other solution is to implement a minimum guaranteed income for all and fund it with taxes on the haves. But that would be socialism and I think we would rather see people fend for themselves somehow.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You obviously don't live in the country...

Maybe try moving out there and see what it's like. I know what my days involve, and I know most people couldn't do it, though they all assume they can. I'm only talking about repairing pumps, fixing problems, maintaining the land and buildings, etc.

Now add on the need to grow food (which is more than throwing seeds into the ground and reaping the benefits), raising and slaughtering animals, possibly hunting, preparing and preserving food...

Even most farmers today couldn't exist without the machinery they use...and how do you plan to buy the fuel, let alone the machinery...or are you just going to train a horse and hitch it up? Even if you had some idea as to how to train a horse (how did you purchase it?) where are you going to get the equipment to harness and plow?

The majority of the unemployed wouldn't survive their first winter...

The original settlers (those who survived) were farmers before they came. Look what happened to the settlements that came over who weren't. Farming is a skill, not a innate ability.

It's a nice pipe dream, but realize that farming is HARD, skilled labour... You may assume it's simple, but it's just like being a doctor...just because you can put a band aide on someone and give them an asprin, doesn't make you one.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Most of the farms today are highly automated. It is a little known fact because there isn't any apple app for it. Although, a few startup have started tackling farming so that might change.

The point is, farming did not escape automation and at this point is highly efficient. Most of the people who are out of jobs and go back to farming to provide food will be because they are so poor that they are at the verge of death by starvation. Because it is highly inefficient to do so by hand with no money.

My suggestion for kids nowadays Become the person who make the robots. I spent 80% of my time dealing with employee crap. If I can take that out from the equation, do you know how productive I can be? This is mine and probably one of the unspoken truth from bosses, which is just politically incorrect to say.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a Guy said:


> You obviously don't live in the country..


I am a farmer and I know exactly what its like out there. If your homestead is properly equipped, you can survive without a lot of trouble. Of course this is not large scale industrial farming I am talking about. 99.999% of the population couldn't do that. But if you need to feed your family, a little gardening, some family labour and a root cellar goes a long way and will keep you out of the homeless shelter. Maybe survival 101 will be the new skill set required.

If the displaced masses don't move out there and have some semblance of hope they can survive, then elite probably will move way out there instead, fortify their compound and hire a private army cause the cities will all be Detroit ver 2.0. 

I am long private security and electrified perimeter fencing.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

So my son has just got his Trade in welding and a job that will move him forward.

I can't say for the long term but do believe he is on the right track.

Life has changed since I worked I got my job in the seventies and stayed with it till retirement.
I wish more kids would look at trades as the way forward.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If he had a well stocked operating room, the average joe still can't perform surgery. If you were raised a farmer, what you do seems easy, but the average person still can't do it. Would most people even know how much food they'd need to grow, in our shortened growing season? Your typical garden may supply you a month...no protein. What's the last animal most people have butchered? Heck most people can't even cut a strip loin into steaks...

If you could manage to grow, I think you'd find those who couldn't would be swinging by, probably harvesting too early, and taking at the point of a gun...they'd outnumber the farmers by 100 to 1 at least...everyone would starve...unless you ran a big enough spread to feed that army.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe virtual reality will be very far advanced by that time, then everyone will just disappear into their own holodeck and create adventures everyday to keep themselves busy.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Tygrus, as mentioned by another member previously, I see very few of my peers (19-30) being capable of doing anything "back to the land" related. Not only are their capabilities low in the required areas but they are unwilling to change it. I have a professional title that I plan on maintaining but for now I am able to work "hard" (in the typical blue collar way) and reap those rewards so I've committed the next 5 years to doing just that. 

I'm 23 years old and a coastal timber faller now, when you separate the guts from the glory it is arduous borderline unhealthy work. At 23 I care a lot more about the glory than the guts though! I'm happy to do this now but I'm a constant schemer… there's always another route. I think as the trades go you will always have members of the society working the difficult but proud jobs. I only see fault in getting 'trapped' into something. As we all know with money, anticipating the future correctly is the least trainable skill.

Don't coddle your kids.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Maybe some of this 25 percent, and some of the ones working in dead end service jobs should wake up, smell the roses, and go and acquire some marketable skills at a technical institute or something similar so that try can move forward in their lives instead of being a statistic. No one owes them a job or anything else for that matter. It is called initiative.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

With the new 'establishment', 'globalization' and increasingly oppressive governments, I think a new kind of job will emerge: the Social Engineer / the technician who will betray the common good and serve the government's acolytes...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

fraser said:


> Maybe some of this 25 percent, and some of the ones working in dead end service jobs should wake up, smell the roses, and go and acquire some marketable skills at a technical institute or something similar so that try can move forward in their lives instead of being a statistic. No one owes them a job or anything else for that matter. It is called initiative.


A big problem around here is getting an apprenticeship somewhere.

I know kids who completed the educational requirements of trades, such as plumbing and electrical, and couldn't find an apprenticeship opening anywhere. They give up trying and end up working in temp factory jobs or retail sales jobs to earn some money.

Private industry needs to become involved. They can't continue to steal trades from each other forever.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I guess it depends where you live.

Here in Alberta there is a very tight industry partnership with SAIT (southern Alberta institute of technology) and NAiT. I had some exposure to NAIT in my business environment. Three years ago their graduate placement rate was in the very high nineties-many of them outside of the province/country. I do not know what it is today. SAIT has some excellent courses in process control/ computerization. Their grads are apparently in in high demand as well.

At the end of the day they need to be flexible and willing to relocate. I have nephew in Peterborough who took a welding course three or four years ago. He still is not using the skill because he does not want to leave his home town. No welding jobs in Peterborough. It is all about choices.


----------

